

Offer HN: Free Front-End Development Work - RDDavies

I’ve been hard at work at both my day job and have recently ended a year-long run with a side client. I’ve decided to take a couple months off of “real” work, and want to work with some new blood, meet new folks, and work on some personal projects.<p>What I’m willing to do: I’ll happily help build splash and landing pages to get your startup off the ground. I’ll take a design, slice it, and return excellent, semantic, valid markup. I’ll complete the work in a reasonable amount of time. I’ll also build WordPress themes, and take care of general simple page buildout. Also happy to work on more “involved” projects as long as they’re interesting and give me a chance to learn. I’m an experienced developer with PHP, MySQL, WordPress, custom CMS, Javascript (raw JS, Backbone, Underscore, jQuery), and general front-end HTML + CSS.<p>What I’m not willing to do: Respond to 75 emails or phone calls a day asking where your gratis product is. I’m doing this to give back to the community and to remove stress, I don’t need any more!<p>What I expect in return: Nothing! A pleasant testimonial would be enough for me! Maybe a referral or two, but really, nothing is expected at all. I’d be VERY happy to help folks that are financially unable to help themselves right now get off the ground, the satisfaction is all I really need.<p>My email is in my profile.
======
RDDavies
Absolutely flooded with emails from this, doing my best that I can to get back
to everyone in a reasonable amount of time, but hang tight! Lots of cool
projects, the hard part now is choosing what I'll actually want to work on.
Don't sweat it if I can't help you right now, keep in touch with me and I'll
do my best to give a hand in the future.

------
tjculbertson
Really impressed! For it is in the giving that we receive with no expectation
of anything in return (stock is nice though). I think St. Francis of Assisi
said something like that - and for sure Brad Feld ;)

I also sent you an email.

------
aymeric
Hi, this sounds great. Do you have a portfolio?

------
spleeder
You, sir, have my respect and admiration!

------
AlexOrtiz201
Emailed you also, good luck in any case!

------
soneill
Email sent!

------
manickbhan
good man!

